

Chat Roulette Removed? - keltecp11
http://chatroulette.com/

======
Kilimanjaro
view-source: loading four js libraries just to show one line of text?

~~~
joshfinnie
I call this the textmate syndrom. It is too easy to have text programs today
give you a standard start to your webpages with just a few hotkeys.

Why would you go back and delete the js libraries if you want to just write
one line of text? It becomes slower to...

~~~
points
This is why IDE's are a bad idea.

------
podman
Ever since chatroulette has been down, my site, <http://www.boostcam.com>,
which I had made as an experiment when flash 10.0 was still in beta and the
p2p functionality was just released, has been getting a lot of traffic. I
think people think it's a chatroulette clone (it's not). I watch as people
wait, in vain, for someone else to join their chat.

~~~
podman
I don't really mind their confusion though. Over the past 7 days, I've made
around $200 in adsense revenue. It was quite a shock to log in and see that.

------
studer
You're behind the news:

<http://www.cnbc.com/id/38833555/>

~~~
greyman
Why so? This article doesn't reveal anything new... I think the poster was
asking whether Chatroulette is abandoned, since the new version was announced
to be running "tomorrow", then "today", and then "shortly"...while it is
already several day in this state.

~~~
studer
Anything new compared to what? There was plenty of background information in
the article, and definitely more info than in the OP's "is this site down?"
link to the site that is down. Or was this an "Ask HN"?

------
sssparkkk
They do sure take their sweet time with the new version.

In the meantime we're catching quite a few of former CR users on
<http://www.blurrypeople.com> . Which, ofcourse, is a little more extensive
compared to CR 1.0.

(Also see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1626783> )

[Edit: grammar]

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Ever heard of CSS sprites? The initial load of the mic-off image and the like
could easily be avoided.

------
thiele
They put up the announcement last week and it said a new version would be
released "tomorrow". Obviously, that didn't happen, but it seems like a new
version is immenent.

------
denik
if need a similar site, try omegle.com

------
c00p3r
"acquired" by some Russian men in power, I guess. ^_^

